

The Most Expensive Anti-Pattern - Singletoned
http://m1el.github.io/printf-antipattern/

======
nudpiedo
I find the article good, but why people is that lazy in first instance? There
a few idiots everywhere, but so often deadlines and stupid management force
bad habits (which create antipatterns...).

